# Ever train in japan/okinawa?



## chrissyp (Nov 26, 2018)

Just curious who's went to the mother lands to train,  how long you were there, what style you studied, and besides cultural aspects,  what did you get over there that you didnt get in your home land? Tell me stories!


----------



## jobo (Nov 26, 2018)

no


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 27, 2018)

No, I spent 18 months there back when we still owned the island.  I think once I walked by a dojo.


----------

